# Life on the limb



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a lonely life around here...... My world is upside down right now.. Late night jam sessions, Sleepless nights, I hope the neighbors don't mind..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok then.... no reply ???? I'm takin my toys and going home then... I played that whole song with me eyes closed........Sad around here.....


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here we go again ....

*MB*


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

JQ, don't know what happend but I lost my wife of 20 yrs to MS in 2008. Definately some darned lonely nights and a world turned upside down. Brought out my old guitar and started playing again after not picking it up for over 25 yrs. That darned thing got me through some pretty rough times though. Hang tough and keep jamming it'll all turn back around with time. Take care


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing's changed here .... Still dealing with alone........


----------

